# Pinar Del Rio Fumas



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

Noticed these bundle sticks are very inexpensive. I've heard a lot good things about Pinar Del Rio and was wondering what the deal is with these. Has anyone tried em'?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Any "fumas" cigar is what's considered "cuban sandwich" rolled meaning they are mixed filler. Usually all the left over trimmings from the long filler blends. Some can be good but the only problem that can arise from a fuma, is inconsistency. Some may burn good and taste good while others might not...


----------



## TampaToker (Jun 27, 2012)

PM me your address and I'd be glad to send you a few. I bought a bundle a few months ago, but have yet to try one. They don't smell very good lol


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I had pdr bombed to me awhile back..l. I really enjoy their brand.good stuff!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I haven't tried a fumas yet but I have tried the PDR VLR (value line reserve) which is a short filler from PDR. Although they don't taste as bad as a Hesitant Pirate, I would not recommend them.


----------

